# which shotgun?



## madarcher427 (Feb 2, 2010)

Iam looking for a shotgun & cant decide beween the remington,mosberg & browning bps.Iam looking for something that I can use for turkeys & coyotes ,that will give me the best pattern @ the greatest distances .Iam looking for reveiws on all of the shotguns. I read some where that the browning bps has the best patterns & the longest distance ,just wondered if there is any truth to this ?


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

i use a remington 870express for turkey (and crows) with a extended .625 tube, and modified tube for dove, the mossberg 835 is well built but to me seems too heavy....my 2cents plus or minus a penny


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is what I bought and I am very impressed with it so far.
Wild Ed's Texas Outdoors: NEF Pardner Turkey, Predator and Tactical Shotgun


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I've got a mossberg 835 with dead coyote choke. Never shot one with it and not even sure if it's going to be a good choice but I'm hoping it will get me by.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have the BPS in camo and It'll handle 2 3/4-3 1/2" if you need or want them. I've used it for ducks and yotes and no complaints.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

if you compare them dollar for dollar and for craftsmanship the remington is probably the best all around for the money.brownings tolerances are better but more.mossbergs are a bit more lenient and a bit cheaper.the 870 usually falls right in the middle.imo get something with a 28 barrel.short barrels point faster but you lose a bit distance.most times we arent jump shooting coyotes or turkeys.lol.all in all if it can go boom it should knock something down.


----------

